# ISPConfig OpenVZ Problem



## logifech (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe ein Kurioses Problem mit OpenVZ und Apache2, wenn ich im ISPConfig bin und am arbeiten bin hab ich öfter das Problem, dass er dann läd und läd und nix Passiert, schließe ich den Tab und mache einen neuen auf und gebe die URL zu ISPConfig ein dann läd er weiter und die Seite bleibt weiß. Ich muss dann jedes mal den OpenVZ Container neustarten dann geht es wieder. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## nowayback (6. Apr. 2015)

in irgendein limit gelaufen oder caching problem?


----------



## logifech (6. Apr. 2015)

nee kann ich mir nicht vorstellen der container hat 4GB ram und keine Limits, es läuft ja nur das ISPConfig interface drauf.


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Apr. 2015)

mod_evasive oder ähnliches auf der Kiste aktiv?


----------



## logifech (7. Apr. 2015)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (7. Apr. 2015)

Nächster Gedanke wäre... fail2ban check. Das is noch son tool das ich ned mag... da gibts auch gern mal false positives.


----------



## logifech (7. Apr. 2015)

Ok das könnte ich mal Prüfen.


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

Also an Fail2Ban liegt es nicht zumindest laut logfiles nicht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Apr. 2015)

Hm damit sind meine Ideen zumindest ohne davor zu hocken am Ende.
Der Host gehört Dir nicht oder?


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

Doch der Host gehört mir. Das ganze läuft auf Proxmox.


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Apr. 2015)

Das läuft aber vermutlich mit bridged oder routed Setup. Bei NAT können noch IPTABLES Regeln im Weg stehen.


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

Route Setup also IPTables hab ich nicht aktiviert


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Apr. 2015)

Sorry dann habe ich für den Moment leider grade keine weitere Idee parat.

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

Ok trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## nowayback (8. Apr. 2015)

musst du den kompletten container neustarten oder reicht apache2, bzw. ein der sonstigen zugehörigen dienste?


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

den kompletten Container, apache2 neuzustarten reicht leider nicht.


----------



## nowayback (8. Apr. 2015)

hast du versucht mysql neuzustarten oder php-fpm oder was auch immer du sonst noch so nutzt und damit zusammenhängt?


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

Hab Apache und mysql neugestartet php fpm läuft auf dem Server nicht. Ich habe nur das Problem auf dem Master Server mit der ISPCONFIG oberflächle auf einem der slave Server hab ich die Probleme nicht.


----------



## nowayback (8. Apr. 2015)

ich würde anhand aller logfiles versuchen das problem einzugrenzen. du kannst ja den fehler provozieren und dann mit grep -r "uhrzeit" /var/log dir mal alles anzeigen lassen was zu der zeit passiert ist... das ganze dann auch ne minute vorher und danach. irgendwo muss irgendwas dazu stehen


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

habe garde mal isn error log geschaut der ist gigantisch groß mit lauter fehlern ich werde den mal hochladen, würdest du ihn dir dann ggf. mal anschauen?


----------



## logifech (8. Apr. 2015)

habe da smal hochgeladen. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ton1wszil8lsxr/error.log?dl=0 Beim analysieren und googelen nach dem fehle rbin ich auf diesen Theread gestoßen https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...ache-to-have-too-many-open-files.39851/page-2 Habe jetzt das besagte Paket was Till dort nennt. Installiert mal gucken ob das Problem damit gefixt ist.


----------



## logifech (13. Apr. 2015)

Also das Fehlende Paket war tatsächlich die ursache dafür, dass sich der Apache2 immer aufgehangen hat. Danke nochmal für alle beteiligten di emir geholfen haben.


----------

